# Hunter fetch line



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi, we are not doing hunting sport, but I was wondering if anybody here uses the Hunter brand, and if yes, what size/width for the Hunter fetch line? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I not sure I understand your question. Are you asking about a check cord?


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

Yes, I guess it goes by different names: slip cord, check cord, training line. It comes in 2 rope widths: 8 mm and 10 mm. I was wondering which is appropriate for a GR.

Hunter freestyle line


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

That is a slip lead (leash). The larger diameter would be better for a retriever. Most slip leads are about 6 feet in length. 

A check cord is basically a long rope that attaches to the dogs collar. Check cords can range in length fro 20 feet to 50 feet.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I like 4 foot slip leads - more control when they're closer to you. And I think thickness of the leash can be dependent on your dog. I have one that is wider diameter, but wound up buying a skinny one one day for a variety of mundane reasons. Turned out, I like the skinnier one much better - but I have a very small Golden.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I think it comes down to personal preference and what feels good in your hand. I have one short one that is about 10mm and a longer one that is about 8mm. I use the thin one more often, because it can fit in my pocket while hiking much easier.


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks for all responses!


----------

